
Crises Are Bad for Morale, but Good for Toilet Paper Sales - JacobRoberts
https://blog.paribus.co/2016/01/07/crises-are-bad-for-morale-but-good-for-toilet-paper-sales/
======
brudgers
This article seems interesting, but would be better with some visual support
such as graphs showing the changes in trends. It would be even better if there
were links to supporting data.

